
Using Python Flask framework to quickly create a REST based file server - pythondev94
https://sourcedexter.com/python-rest-api-flask-part-2/
======
sduff
I have a similar REST based file server without Flask documented on my site,
[http://simonduff.net/simple_rest_server_in_python](http://simonduff.net/simple_rest_server_in_python)

(No DELETE though, its mainly used for prototyping)

